# K4L Humic Kelp Fulvic



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Looking to start using Humic, etc and want a more economical version of the N Ext RGS. Specifically looking at Kelp 4 Less Humic/Kelp/Fulvic blend.

Reading both positive and negatives about Kelp 4 Less. Negatives include products don't mix easily, needed to be strained prior to use, powder hardens quickly, etc.

Any assistance and feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I've been using the blend this year and haven't had issues applying with a dial and spray hose end. It dissolves easily for me in warm water and a little shake.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Get the extreme blend


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

The extreme blend contains decent amounts of N and K so keep that in mind.

I started a thread here to try to keep items like this more organized

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=5388


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies.

Any one have any experience with www.organicapproach.com?

Thanks.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Just placed my order for 5# of K4L Humic Kelp Fulvic powder. Figured I would start here and then possibly progress to the Extreme.

Any recommendations for use beyond what the website states..... 1/2tsp to 1 gallon water. How about frequency?

Thanks again for your assistance.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

I just bought the same thing and they recommended 1 lb per gallon of water to make a concentrate.

Maybe that equals to 1/2 tsp per gallon of non-concentrate? Anyone know the math to check?



7474 said:


> Just placed my order for 5# of K4L Humic Kelp Fulvic powder. Figured I would start here and then possibly progress to the Extreme.
> 
> Any recommendations for use beyond what the website states..... 1/2tsp to 1 gallon water. How about frequency?
> 
> Thanks again for your assistance.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

XiolaOne said:


> I just bought the same thing and they recommended 1 lb per gallon of water to make a concentrate.
> 
> Maybe that equals to 1/2 tsp per gallon of non-concentrate? Anyone know the math to check?
> 
> ...


There are 3 tsp/tbsp and 1 tbsp is .5oz. So with that I believe you get 96 tsp to 1 lb(16oz).

The 1/2tsp to 1 gallon seems to be about 9x less concentrated than the 1lb/gal and 12oz/1M that K4L has told instructed you to use.

I've been using this product this year and have been mixing 4 oz/ gallon and putting that gallon out over my 5,000ft without any issues. If my math checks out this would be about half of what they've recommended to you, not exactly half but close enough.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If they recommend 1 lb/gal as a concentrate for 6% which is equal to GCF RGS and their use rate is 3 fl oz/M, then that would be 16/128=x/3 x=0.375oz or 10.6g. I use it at 10g/M so I don't have to keep it mixed. The liquid concentrate seems to get smelly after 6 months. I use the RGS rate since that product seems to have great reviews.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

The more I think about it, 1 lb per 1 gallon seems like a lot, like maybe so much it won't mix well. I just wish they have better mixing and application instructions as well as better solution rates.

Got my package yesterday but the label was for the Humic fulvic product, no kelp. I've emailed their support so waiting to hear back from them


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

I am using Extreme Blend at 14.5g /M. I have only used it once so far but after talking to the guys at K4L I should be able to safely apply it once a month along with my normal fertilizer program.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies.

I also do not want to store the concentrate and will be mixing it in my Chapin 24v backpack sprayer. I have about 20k ft^2. So, I will mixing 5 tanks assuming a gallon per 1k ft^2..

According to K4L website, I should use 1/2 tsp(~5g) /gallon. However, replies here are saying 2-3x that much.

How frequently are you putting down either the humic/kelp/fulvic or extreme blend?

Thanks again for the assistance.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I put it down when I fertilize which is once a month. If you cut your fert rate in half and fert 2x a month, I guess you could do the same with the K4L products.

Regarding the extreme blend, it has N. I wouldn't add that on top of a regular fert program since that will be a lot more N.

Also, spraying 1gal/M is a lot of water! That's way too much hassle for me. I spray at 0.5gal/M. You can spray even lower if you want. If you are concerned with water, give it a quick hit with water from the hose after. Have you watched Pete and how he sprays? One 4 gal tank covers 12M. Perhaps with a herbicide or fungicide, I'd be more concerned about uniform coverage but not with humates. Just trying to help you do less work... Of course, this would mean with 1 walking pace, you would need 2 nozzles, 1 for a gal, and one for maybe 1/4 gal so you could walk the same speed when spraying...


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

7474 said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> Any one have any experience with www.organicapproach.com?
> 
> Thanks.


Checking them out now!


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I put it down when I fertilize which is once a month. If you cut your fert rate in half and fert 2x a month, I guess you could do the same with the K4L products.
> 
> Regarding the extreme blend, it has N. I wouldn't add that on top of a regular fert program since that will be a lot more N.
> 
> Also, spraying 1gal/M is a lot of water! That's way too much hassle for me. I spray at 0.5gal/M. You can spray even lower if you want. If you are concerned with water, give it a quick hit with water from the hose after. Have you watched Pete and how he sprays? One 4 gal tank covers 12M. Perhaps with a herbicide or fungicide, I'd be more concerned about uniform coverage but not with humates. Just trying to help you do less work... Of course, this would mean with 1 walking pace, you would need 2 nozzles, 1 for a gal, and one for maybe 1/4 gal so you could walk the same speed when spraying...


Thanks for the reply.

I have seen Pete's videos, I would like to learn more about how this is completed.

I contacted K4L regarding the amount to use. They said with the humic/kelp/fulvic to use .5tsp/gallon and could be applied weekly. They said for an established lawn "you can increase the feed rate for a more aggressive rate". They didn't reply back to my e-mail for further info on a 'more aggressive rate".


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> 7474 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the replies.
> ...


They don't seem to have much of an online or social presence. I was interested since they are right next door in PA.

Interested to hear your feedback/findings. Thanks.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Looking forward to first application on Sunday. Product should be arriving today.

Might make it my Sunday thing to do every week?!


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

7474 said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> Any one have any experience with www.organicapproach.com?
> 
> Thanks.


I bought 2 lbs of their humic/fulvic/kelp blend off eBay (hyphalink nourish) for as much as 1lb from k4l would cost. I've been putting it down every 2 weeks per their recommended dosage. They couldn't give me a % breakdown of ingredients in the product but it does have a slight fishy smell to it so it's not like it all filler or anything. Don't have any drastic changes to report yet (soil is still rocky and tough as always for now).


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

7474 said:


> Miller_Low_Life said:
> 
> 
> > 7474 said:
> ...


Ooh went to check out and my shipping was going to be $83.00 so I canceled that. Looks like something I'd like to try someday though.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

It's cheaper than kelp4less but shipping kills the savings.

I put down my product this weekend and not sure if I will continue. Time consuming, messy and I felt like I didn't put much down


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> 7474 said:
> 
> 
> > Miller_Low_Life said:
> ...


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kelp-seaweed-Humic-acid-Fulvic-acid-100-Soluble-Cert-Organic-2-Pounds-/111691935436

Free shipping there?


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

That free shipping looks better.

How much are you using to make a gallon of concentrate? And do you know how much Humic, percent wise, in that concentrate?


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

looks like K4L prices went up. I purchased the kelp/fulvic/humic blend for 5# for $54 with free shipping. It's up to $80 for 5#.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

XiolaOne said:


> That free shipping looks better.
> 
> How much are you using to make a gallon of concentrate? And do you know how much Humic, percent wise, in that concentrate?


I've just been mixing 4 gallons at a time before putting it down on 5k sq ft. I haven't mixed a concentrate at all, is that generally recommended? They don't give a % breakdown and I sent an eBay message, but they never responded. I called and asked, but the lady at the front desk thought it may be a trade secret (like this is some proprietary product...).


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

7474 said:


> looks like K4L prices went up. I purchased the kelp/fulvic/humic blend for 5# for $54 with free shipping. It's up to $80 for 5#.


Same. Nuts. That's a big jump. Maybe they'll run one of their bogo monday or tuesday deals soon. Might have to wait until winter though when business will probably be slow.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Not needed.
If my math is correct, it looks like it's about 14g per 1M sqft per month.



smurg said:


> XiolaOne said:
> 
> 
> > That free shipping looks better.
> ...


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Per my emails with K4L, to make a concentrate use 1 pound per gallon of water and then use 1-2oz of concentrate per gallon of water to apply to lawn.


----------

